

Ask HN: How much did Twitter software developers make during the last few days? - throw_1245

Just wondering about the economics of joining hot startups as a software developer. Assuming you joined twitter as a developer few years back, how much did you real make in stock options? Would be great if people can respond with year of joining and money :-)
======
cliffcrosland
Apparently the IPO has created 1600 new millionaires:

[http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-ipo-
created-1600-mill...](http://www.businessinsider.com/twitter-ipo-
created-1600-millionaires-2013-11)

~~~
United857
Interesting, I had heard that Google and FB had about 900 millionaires at
their IPOs, and while all three had around the same number of employees
(2000-3000) both Google and FB had significantly greater market caps than
Twitter.

Was Twitter much more generous with their equity grants?

------
claudiomx
This is something that I also would like to know, just for curiosity, I don't
know anyone that works at Twitter currently, I used to but would be awesome to
see what happened after the IPO inside Twitter.

------
AznHisoka
FWIW, I know someone who joined Twitter in 2010, and shortly after the IPO,
quit his job and decided to create his own startup.

------
snapoutofit
Yeah, this would be interesting to know. What employee wealth was generated?
Why are these numbers hardly published?

------
throwdaddy
I would like to know about this as well..

------
bmelton
That's a great question. While I can't even pretend to know the answer as an
east coast guy, amusingly, the one friend (real friend, not internet
acquaintance) that I have that works at Twitter booked a trip to Guadalajara
shortly after the IPO.

That might not say anything at all. He might have had the trip planned for a
year, for all I know. But I found it humorous, either way.

